# Anti-Smoking Legislation



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

> Gov. Rod Blagojevich's signature is all that is needed to enact a statewide smoking ban that passed the Illinois House on Tuesday. The ban would require all workplaces and indoor public areas - including bars and restaurants - to be smoke-free. It would also prohibit smoking within 15 feet of any such facility.


No doubt a lot of smokers will be heading across the bridge to Iowa to smoke in casinos, restaurants, and bars.

Does it strike anyone else as odd that cigar sales are booming, yet sweeping anti-smoking legislation is popping up everywhere like dandalions in June? And isn't it odd how, for the most part, everyone is just accepting it? It makes my stomach turn.

:angry:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> No doubt a lot of smokers will be heading across the bridge to Iowa to smoke in casinos, restaurants, and bars.
> 
> Does it strike anyone else as odd that cigar sales are booming, yet sweeping anti-smoking legislation is popping up everywhere like dandalions in June? And isn't it odd how, for the most part, everyone is just accepting it? It makes my stomach turn.
> 
> :angry:


My hopes are this works out like prohibition, the anti-smoking groups are going to see how far they can go. Then they will go too far. After awhile, it will all blow up and we can go back to the good old days.

That is just my hopes....at least I have my house....for now.

Joel


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

If the anti-smoking lobby has their way, it won't be long before the government will be "protecting" us by banning smoking outside in your own yard and inside too, especially if you have non-smoking household members (wife, husband, kids, etc.) And believe me, there will be enough neighbors "concerned about their health" to turn you in. It's going to get much worst before it gets better.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

The Texas legislature is voting on a state wide public smoking ban. I think this is ridiculous as most communities already have some sort of ban. How is a state ban necessary? Some cities are already far more restrictive than the proposed state ban. Abilene bans smoking even in private clubs and in cigar lounges that allow alcohol to be consumed.

While I think this is a private property issue and shouldn't be legislated, if they are going to regulate smoking it should be done at the local level.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

terrasco said:


> The Texas legislature is voting on a state wide public smoking ban. I think this is ridiculous as most communities already have some sort of ban. How is a state ban necessary? Some cities are already far more restrictive than the proposed state ban. Abilene bans smoking even in private clubs and in cigar lounges that allow alcohol to be consumed.
> 
> While I think this is a private property issue and shouldn't be legislated, if they are going to regulate smoking it should be done at the local level.


 Man someone should take that up to the top court of the land. I think there is some freedom issues.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t1556-how-would-you-vote.html


----------

